# EMT-B Final Examination



## mcvey7218 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi guys.  Have not been around in a while... been alot of studying and clinicals.  Anyway, tomorrow morning at 8:00 I will be taking my final exam in class for EMT-B.  Keep your fingers crossed and lift up a little prayer for me.  I have been very adamant about pulling a high "A" in this Basic Curriculum, and I have to pull an 86 on my final to maintain this "A."  I will begin EMT-I in October, and then it is on to Paramedic in January.  Thanks to all for the encouragement and advice in all of my previous posts...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## WLSC2008 (Sep 20, 2007)

Good Luck

I will be taking mine in WV in the Spring of 08.


----------



## emtbuff (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck on your test.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 28, 2007)

mcvey7218 said:


> Hi guys. Have not been around in a while... been alot of studying and clinicals. Anyway, tomorrow morning at 8:00 I will be taking my final exam in class for EMT-B. Keep your fingers crossed and lift up a little prayer for me. I have been very adamant about pulling a high "A" in this Basic Curriculum, and I have to pull an 86 on my final to maintain this "A." I will begin EMT-I in October, and then it is on to Paramedic in January. Thanks to all for the encouragement and advice in all of my previous posts...


 
So, what was the outcome?  Inquiring minds, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## LihpyeracEMTB (Sep 28, 2007)

mcvey7218 said:


> Hi guys.  Have not been around in a while... been alot of studying and clinicals.  Anyway, tomorrow morning at 8:00 I will be taking my final exam in class for EMT-B.  Keep your fingers crossed and lift up a little prayer for me.  I have been very adamant about pulling a high "A" in this Basic Curriculum, and I have to pull an 86 on my final to maintain this "A."  I will begin EMT-I in October, and then it is on to Paramedic in January.  Thanks to all for the encouragement and advice in all of my previous posts...



I remember countless nights falling asleep and waking up with my head in the book. It was probably the hardest test I ever studied for and then did not know for 4 weeks if I had passed. One of those tests where it is like choose the best of four wrong answers.  Good luck!


----------



## OreoThief (Oct 10, 2007)

*Results?*

Well? How did it go?


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Oct 13, 2007)

When I took the NREMT (because we dont have a state exam here in Illinois), I found I was just fine and took the test pretty comfortably...once I ran out of the room and vomited first. I know there are paramedics out there who say pheh on basics and that we arent worth the powder it would take to blow us up. Id spent a year in medical school before the test and before an auto accident took me out of that game and I found EMT school and the run up to the NREMT to be terribly exhausting and stressful. To me at the time it felt like the hardest thing I had ever done. There were times I wanted to quit but I promised myself I wouldnt and Im glad that I didnt and am proud to be an EMT-B.  I hope you test has gone well and that you will find the ride of helping people in their times of need to be the exciting roller coaster that I have so far.  Good on ya for getting this far...most people dont.


----------



## firemedic1977 (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck on your test.


----------



## bstone (Oct 13, 2007)

I loved Intermediate school. Would do it again in a hearbeat. Wish I had time for medic school.


----------



## haneyk (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I did pretty well in EMT-B school for the test exams but when I took the NREMT exam I failed it. I realized that I was reading to much into the questions and was not remember the ABC's.  After a couple more weeks of studying and going back to take the NREMT exam, I passed with no problem. The thing I had to remember is dont read to much into the question and always remember your ABCs. That is the important part I found. 

Good luck on the test, hopefully you passed it.

Kevin


----------

